# [email protected]%!ing NIssan Dealer



## wurm21 (Jun 8, 2003)

I just got my spec v back from the dealer to get the latest recall done and i noticed when i was driven her home that my damn tack wasnt working. I just called the dealer back and i have to take her back in tomorrow after work. And the worst thing is that i just got my nismo cai and still cant put it in untill i get the damn car back again. this fucking sucks. :thumbdwn:


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

Why cant you install your CAI? It doesnt have anything to do with the work they are doing for you. Hell dealers sell them with the Nismo CAI installed. I just had my ECU replaced under warranty and I have just about every mod you can get. My dealer didnt say jack. They just did the work.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

get full coverage andDrive HER off a cliff

Shift_off a cliff


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

0341TODD said:


> get full coverage andDrive HER off a cliff
> 
> Shift_off a cliff



best reply ever!!! go buy a 200SX SE-R or better yet a 94 sentra SE-R with that money and use the rest to make it beat every spec v you'll ever see on the street.


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

If I could only get someone to steal mine and drive it off a cliff.  Too bad we have no cliffs down here. They could drive it into a canal.  Then it would be SRT-4 baby.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

WHY DO ALL THE SPEC-V OWNERS SAY THAT!!!!!!!!!! hahahahahaha


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

Because we spend money in mods for basically nothing


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

YELLOWV said:


> If I could only get someone to steal mine and drive it off a cliff.  Too bad we have no cliffs down here. They could drive it into a canal.  Then it would be SRT-4 baby.



The SRT-4 has some stupid quarks too. If you read the forums, they have some quality issues. Most dealers are great about fixing them though.

My main complaint about the SRT-4 is the exhaust manifold/ turbo combo. I'm sure this was well planned because of the staged upgrades, but I would hate to see the cost to replace both at the same time. Also, I'm not sure if you have ever changed a turbo or not, but it is on the back side of the engine, not up front. I think it would be a royal PITA to work on. If you have the cash to pay the dealer to change in out then more power to ya. I never acually driven one though. I'm sure they are very fun, but it's also a Dodge  Even more, it's a neon. The engine and tranny seem to be very robust though, but the rest of the car might fall apart.


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

Mostly every car has quirks but it is much easier to live w/ quirks knowing your engine can make over 500whp w/ stock internals. I am well aware the turbo is in the back side of the engine but its probably not too hard to get at from underneath w/ the exhaust dropped. You do know we drive Sentras right? Hmmm "I drive a Sentra or I drive a neon". Neither sounds too great to me but at least when your Neon is walking every new Mustang GT you come across you dont feel so bad.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

hey u can make a sr20de motor take 500hp wth stock insides, its been done quite a few times thank you very much  since i have the little sr20de powerplant, ill be eyeballing 250hp and rule anything on the road in my class.


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

Lets just say if the Spec V came w/ an SR20DET I wouldnt want a neon anymore but a brand new, warranteed SRT for $20,000 is a lot more prudent than an SR20DET swap in my Spec.


----------



## YellowSpecV34 (Feb 20, 2003)

> WHY DO ALL THE SPEC-V OWNERS SAY THAT!!!!!!!!!! hahahahahaha


Buy one and youll find out why...lol

I dont want to get rid of the spec for an SRT, I just want a Ram 1500 Quad Cab.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

YELLOWV said:


> If I could only get someone to steal mine and drive it off a cliff.  Too bad we have no cliffs down here. They could drive it into a canal.  Then it would be SRT-4 baby.


That's a GREAT CAR.....if you plan on going nothing but straight.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I would never ever own one- one of my friends owns one.....IM THE ONE WHO TALKED HIM INTO IT BASICALLY AND I COULD KICK MYSELF IN THE ASS FOR IT B/C I CAN BEAT HIS CAR WITH MY NX!!! His car is always falling apart or doing something stupid (LIKE WHEN THE SCREW CAME LOOSE FROM THE INTAKE MANIFOLD AND IT SWALLOWED IT!) Sentra spec-v's are MDM- MEXICAN DOMESTIC MARKET-----LA RAZA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

indeed they are, my friends spec v had a leak in the freakin trunk, how the hell it got there, only the mexican who built it will know, but he has been to a dealer twice now to fix it. but he did get a rental and beat the hell out of it, so it evens out...


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

must be more of a common problem than I thought. My Spec had a leak in the trunk and I had to take it back to the dealer twice to get it fixed. Thats in addition to all of the recalls and other problems I've had. Anyone thinking about buying a Spec, run. It's not worth the hassle. Maybe I'm just saying that cuz I have an '02, who knows......


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

viprdude said:


> indeed they are, my friends spec v had a leak in the freakin trunk, how the hell it got there, only the mexican who built it will know, but he has been to a dealer twice now to fix it. but he did get a rental and beat the hell out of it, so it evens out...


Somewhat funny considering they still haven't fixed that since the b13. LoL
The kick ass part about mine is that at least it was built in TN, Not Mexico. LoL


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

HATEnFATE said:


> Somewhat funny considering they still haven't fixed that since the b13. LoL
> The kick ass part about mine is that at least it was built in TN, Not Mexico. LoL


ME TOO!!!


----------

